# Newest Stuff



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just extending an invitation to all PT members to check out all the new gear being introduced this time of year. Just click on my blog link,http://thinkingafield.org/ to see all the new guns and gear. If you don't see anything in particular, enter your subject matter in the search bar.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Glen, I may be looking at those Steiner HX 15x56 binos


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem, Ed. My pal, Joe, has the Steiner marine binocular and he remarks about the clarity routinely. Super service and guarantee, if ever needed, too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know a little about Steiner, a buddy had a pair all the way back in the late 80's. They were the best I had ever seen back then.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Even the lower price-point models are good; however, they are a bit large. I've learned to overlook any compact models, because the old eyes need more light - something we both understand.

You might want to contact Mo Mo, because he's well versed on them - inside and out.


----------

